# exercises for getting the correct canter lead



## Storminateacup (27 May 2008)

Help please,  all you Dressage experts out there! 
We are having difficulties with getting on the correct leg for canter on the right rein. Left rein seems fine. 
I am not sure if its a problem with me and my slightly collapsed right hip ( the pinned one - broke pelvis 3 years ago)  or my horse who is not all that straight despite straightening exercises. He sometimes seems a little bent like a banana to the left when ridden in straight lines. 
He also backs up a bit crooked, but this is improving considerably lately. 
He can do a nice turn on the haunches on both sides (neck reining)  and he seems fine when I lunge him though I do not do much as ground either hard or too boggy and slippery, and we only have the field.  
He often strikes off in counter canter ( the outside leg) and then goes disunited before falling into trot. 
Its true we have not done as much schooling as we should over the past months.

For strike off in canter, I step into the inside heel which is just on the girth angled against his side slightly, and my outside leg is just slightly back behind girth a little to move him forward into canter. My inside hand is asking for a slight inward bend of his head, so I can see his eyelashes. 
Does this sound ok? or am I way off. 
He is usually forward going and willing to move off nicely in canter, and can go quite easily from halt to canter too,  but somewhere I think one of us is being tense, when we do it in the arena, either physically or emotionally.
Your comments would be appreciated.


----------



## ajn1610 (27 May 2008)

Position sounds Ok keep an outside contact and move you inside hip forward, the horse's pelvis twists a little to allow the three time hop in the canter so you need to allow for that by letting you inside hip come a little forwards. (not sure if that is a great explanation sorry!)
 Is he sharp off the leg in the transition? If he is a little delayed in his reaction it can sometimes make you take incorrect lead as they have gone past the moment of strike off.
 If all seems OK, try riding a gentle shoulder in for a few strides before and when you ask to help bend him the right way that often helps. Another thing you can try is riding a demivolte (think that's the correct name - tear drop shape thingy) using indirect rein as if you were preparing for a walk pirouette than once you've completed the circle part of the movement leg yielding back to the track and as you meet it ask for the transition. 
For your rein back use poles to guide him until he gets the idea and use a light even seat to help prevent him swinging his quarters.
Not sure ANY of that made sense, sorry I know what I mean just no one else does!


----------



## Storminateacup (27 May 2008)

He is quite sharp off the leg in transitions both trot and canter, but very slow going down the paces, and bumpy - he s not really schooling fit , I am aware of that now, but we have BE Prelim. 7 on sunday so I am trying to sort things out a little before then!!. 
I do think I may collapse my right hip instead of pushing forward, which is what I think I do with the other side on the left rein. I feel it is most likely to be a fault with me, rather than him as I have this old injury. 
I ve probably made him more crooked over the year I ve had him. What a bummer - I thought it was me and the hip again. 
My right stirrup always feels too long as well, and if I lose my stirrup its always that side.


----------



## ajn1610 (27 May 2008)

Don't give yourself a hard time I'm crooked and don't have nearly as good an excuse as you! If you think it is down to a weakness try some pilates/yoga to help keep you straight and strong. Also can you get on one of those mechanical horse things? I had a go on one at Your Horse Live it was really helpful to show where my weaknesses are and help me correct them.


----------



## Dressagebabe (27 May 2008)

Hi,
You sound as though you are asking for canter correctly but just make sure that the trot you are about to come out of is purposeful but not hurried, that he feels as balanced as you can possibly get him.  Dont tip forward in front of the vertical 'willing' him to canter, sit tall and upright.  There is one thing that you can try if he persistantly takes off on the wrong lead and that is just before asking for canter turn your head totally to the out side ie if asking for right canter then turn your neck/head only and look to the left, this puts your hip naturally forward without collapsing and usually indicates to the horse to strike off on the correct lead. Hope this helps


----------



## Storminateacup (27 May 2008)

That's all very useful, thank you I will try these ideas later today. It looks like I only have to strike off in canter between X and M or X  and C   not do a full circle as I was trying. so I think I was pushing him too hard yesterday anyway. 
Poor boy I was quite hard on him. so feel guilty now as well.


----------



## carthorse (27 May 2008)

If you still have a problem try a small jump in the corner and if this fails to work then drop the outside so that he is encouraged to put the outside fore down first which will put you on the correct lead


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (27 May 2008)

leg yield from three quarter line to outside track in trot and then ask for your transition as you hit the track normally works a treat!!!


----------

